# White Collar Boxers Wanted



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

As title says, white collar boxers wanted. Few places available to fight in Worcester on April 11th. Novice or experienced, good rates of pay.

PM me and i'll pass on a number for my mate thats organising it


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Why just white collar?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

What is a white collar boxer?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> What is a white collar boxer?








Welcome to Boxingwhitecollar.com where you will find all you need to know about training and participating in this fast growing sport. White collar boxing™ is so called because it has traditionally been practiced by white collar professionals from all walks of life. White Collar boxing™ is an exciting variant of amateur boxing with some subtle safety elements added thus allowing participants from 20-55 to train and compete in this dynamic sport.

The aim of Boxingwhitecollar.com is to bring together boxers, trainers, promoters to share their knowledge, experience and news. It's a place to post your pictures and videos of your training, fight videos and blog about your experiences. With some of the leading trainers supplying decades of experience in the forums and articles from fitness and nutrition experts, Boxingwhitecollar.com will provide you all the information you need to particpate, grow and develop in the sport. :thumbup1:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

the subtle changes in safety is that you have to wear 16 ounze gloves when you fight


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

How do they match you up?

Lux I'm interested in this, not fit enough for April but would like to find out more about it

PS, is there drug testing:rolleyes:


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Fancy way to say unlicensed boxing mate :whistling:

Full contact, fair ref, doctors and everything you would normally expect. No headbutts or fighting amongst bales of hay as some might picture in their minds :lol:


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

strongasanox said:


> the subtle changes in safety is that you have to wear 16 ounze gloves when you fight


I was wearing 10oz when i fought mate, think the 16's would have made me topple over :lol:


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

tel3563 said:


> How do they match you up?
> 
> Lux I'm interested in this, not fit enough for April but would like to find out more about it
> 
> PS, is there drug testing:rolleyes:


Matched up with weight and experience mate. No point putting in a novice against somebody that has loads of experience as wouldn't make too much of a good show for the fans.

Its a way for some lads that reckon they can do it, to get in the ring and see what they think. Drug testing? LOL, na mate. You thinking of getting some PCP in ya? :lol:


----------



## jaymadone (Feb 13, 2009)

is any in Leeds mate or surrounding areas? Manchester etc?

really interested.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

Lux said:


> I was wearing 10oz when i fought mate, think the 16's would have made me topple over :lol:


whitecollar and the southside promotions one your on about mate is a bit different,,,white collar is basically amatuer with headgaurds and 16 ounze gloves,,,,,check the link a few posts above

got to admit though the southside promotions looks the business,,,


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

jaymadone said:


> is any in Leeds mate or surrounding areas? Manchester etc?
> 
> really interested.


I only know of my mate trying to organise this in Wocester and the one that i fought at down Swanley in Kent mate.

I'm pretty sure i've read of some being up your way tho mate. I'll have a mooch about and see if i can find anything :thumbup1:


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

strongasanox said:


> whitecollar and the southside promotions one your on about mate is a bit different,,,white collar is basically amatuer with headgaurds and 16 ounze gloves,,,,,check the link a few posts above
> 
> got to admit though the southside promotions looks the business,,,


Yeah you're right mate. The geeza told me to put white collar boxing because sometimes people try and cause trouble about the fact it being unlicensed. Some places aren't too happy to host it. Sorry if was misleading guys!

Southside promotions is the kind i'm talking about, was it on youtube and myspace i told you about before?


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheers mate :beer:

Few more vids on youtube but thats the kind of thing i'm talking about. Fancy a go? :thumbup1:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

maybe some where down the line,,,not in april though,,, you on the card in april? youll have to let me know the venue ill come down and have a butchers


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

strongasanox said:


> maybe some where down the line,,,not in april though,,, you on the card in april? youll have to let me know the venue ill come down and have a butchers


I'll keep you in mind for any future shows then mate.

I'm not on the card for this one, well not at the moment anyway :lol: I'm not fit enough really, just been doing full body weights 3x a week with 5 mins on rower to warm up. Havn't really done much other stuff. I'm an impulsive sod so theres still time :whistling:


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

cheers bud


----------



## Dolphin (Dec 24, 2008)

Being Interested in this, do you think you lads will be watching UFC 96? if so what you think the results will be?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> How do they match you up?
> 
> Lux I'm interested in this, not fit enough for April but would like to find out more about it
> 
> PS, is there drug testing:rolleyes:[/quote had few with the real fight club a few years back. they dont test , the matching can be a bit, squiffy though. i was 168, and fought a guy who was 197! but they try and match you on age too, i was 44 at the time.Got my nose busted up(again)more so than in many of my amateur fights


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

essexboy said:


> Hmm, 2 stone difference, sounds interesting:laugh:
> 
> How many amateur fights did you have Essex?
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomsoh (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey! I live in Brum & I'm interested in seeing / trying some bare knuckles scrapping.

Where would I go for that stuff? Strongasanox, you live in Brum - any advice?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Tel they are basically a 6 minute tear up! mostly if the fighters are inexperienced,all form and skill goes out the window.Sometimes you do get "ringers" ie, two fighters who are "first timers" however ive recognised some really good amateur fighters, who are fighting some poor bloke whos never gloved up before! :confused1: try it , you wont regret it. get all your mates to come and cheer you on.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

Thomsoh said:


> Hey! I live in Brum & I'm interested in seeing / trying some bare knuckles scrapping.
> 
> Where would I go for that stuff? Strongasanox, you live in Brum - any advice?


p.m lux mate or pst ya email,,he knows someone who does shows in worcester,,other than that you can try the proper white collar,,,theres a gym on lional st birmingham by the jewlery quarter i think,,its called fighting fit city gym,,

fightingfitcitygym.com


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I honestly thought you were after some clothing.. :lol:

confused me till I clicked in :laugh:


----------



## Brad6676 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi mate, Im only just about to start white collar boxing. Is that still ok?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

IF ANYONE IS KEEN - we also have a promoter of white collar boxing out of our gym (which is thai/mma/bjj).... feel free to contact me and will pass on details

citywarriors is the name of his promotion - which is london based... usually have a few boxing faces along too, benn, eubank, collins etc etc

so can happily provide more details

noel


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

PMSL i thought you were wanting white collar boxer shorts :lol: was thinking eh?? :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

did u say that out loud dan??


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

dan05 said:


> PMSL i thought you were wanting white collar boxer shorts :lol: was thinking eh?? :confused1: :whistling:


read my previous post :laugh:


----------



## bruce_lee_22 (Feb 22, 2010)

noel said:


> IF ANYONE IS KEEN - we also have a promoter of white collar boxing out of our gym (which is thai/mma/bjj).... feel free to contact me and will pass on details
> 
> citywarriors is the name of his promotion - which is london based... usually have a few boxing faces along too, benn, eubank, collins etc etc
> 
> ...


id love to try white collar boxing?>


----------



## seadog67 (Nov 30, 2010)

hello pal , just seen your thread about white collar boxing i wondered if you could put me in touch with your pal if hes organising anymore fights ,kind regards paul


----------



## cunny lingas (Feb 15, 2011)

Lux said:


> As title says, white collar boxers wanted. Few places available to fight in Worcester on April 11th. Novice or experienced, good rates of pay.
> 
> PM me and i'll pass on a number for my mate thats organising it


i am intrested from up north but willing to traval my number is 07549402712


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

cunny lingas said:


> i am intrested from up north but willing to traval my number is 07549402712


lol that post is from 2009 mate


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

ALR said:


> lol that post is from 2009 mate


Is it still running thou ? I thought it was a monthly thing


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

hi. any promoters or organisers out there i am willing to partake in any type of contact sport. i am currently an mma fighter but wouldnt mind gettin more experience under my belt. ta


----------



## Randy Watson (Sep 10, 2010)

Yea any around leeds id be up for it!!!!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

barrettmma said:


> hi. any promoters or organisers out there i am willing to partake in any type of contact sport. i am currently an mma fighter but wouldnt mind gettin more experience under my belt. ta


google IBA mate. Contact Alan Mortlock, or his son Sean.He runs fights every few weeks.Thatll be unlicenced not white collar.For white collar you want The Real Fight Club.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Lux said:


> Matched up with weight and experience mate. No point putting in a novice against somebody that has loads of experience as wouldn't make too much of a good show for the fans.
> 
> Its a way for some lads that reckon they can do it, to get in the ring and see what they think. Drug testing? LOL, na mate. You thinking of getting some PCP in ya? :lol:


Ive heard stories of people on PCP cutting people open and eating there lungs, wouldnt get in a ring with some one on that


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

From what I have its very very rare that happens.


----------



## Jimmy J (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi I and a mate of mine are novices and will be available to fight Iam light heavy and my mate is heavy weight

my number is 07809609612

cheers jim


----------

